# Blakkstone hexx Roxx the KRAVE in Airdrie this NYE



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

We will be rokkin the Krave Steakhouse #100, 705 Main Street Airdrie this NYE

No cover reserve a table is advised or come early.
We promise to not act our age & to play you favorite hits while entertaining you all night long!

[video=youtube;G1V949YrKVU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G1V949YrKVU&amp;list=UUG8gIPumis_c0KGBdII7hBA[/video]


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

NO cover, no tickets, no reservations.... first come first served. Come early to get a seat.


----------

